# خريطة مواقع أمتياز شركات البترول فى مصر Concession Map of Egypt



## GeoOo (21 أبريل 2010)

*خريطة جميع مواقع أمتياز شركات البترول فى مصر
Concession Map of Egypt
*​


----------



## الفرجانى2 (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## explorator (24 أبريل 2010)

ألف ألف شكر يا هندسة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## GeoOo (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخوانى و اتمنى التواصل لما فية تبادل العلم المفيد وفقنى الله و اياكم.


----------



## bo7so (29 يونيو 2010)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## lelahmohamed (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم عاشور (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## eng/seifeldein (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mhindy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

هل لديك احدث وشكرا


----------

